# We Get To Vote For Some Elders And Deacons!!!



## OPC'n (Feb 22, 2009)

My church is very small. It only has forty members and some of them are non-communicant members. So really we have 26 communicant members and the rest are children. So a very small but a fantastic church! I really love my church, but was always saddened that we did not have elders or deacons. Well, today it was announced that we would be submitting our choice on whom we want to be an elder and/or deacon!!!! Today is a good day! My prayer has been answered! We will be getting more men to guide us and help my pastor in being the head of our little church! It's so comforting to have elders and deacons and will be a big help to my pastor. Please pray all goes well.


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Hamalas (Feb 22, 2009)

Praise God!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2009)

Great news!

I am encouraged that you have been burdened about this lack.


----------

